# Slingshot Merchandise



## JeffH (May 21, 2016)

Are there any pocket predator T-shirts out there? What about Simple shot? I want to show off my hobby and hopefully motivate some folks here on the west coast to join me in my passion.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Did you check their websites? I know Simple Shot has patches and hats. They used to have hoodies, I think.


----------



## JeffH (May 21, 2016)

Good direction, thanks


----------



## MakeSlingshots (Jul 16, 2015)

hey I'm in Ca and I tell anyone who is interested. But mainly the people at home depot and the wood stores like WoodCraft and such


----------



## JeffH (May 21, 2016)

Nice swag over there at the Simple Shot website. I'd also like to look into having a t-shirt made with the SSF Banner Logo. Who would I contact to get permission to do that?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

SSF shirt discussions come up now and then. I'm still surprised, just a little, as to why they ain't offered for sale on here, it could help to pay for some of the cost involved with maintaining the site. I would like to have bottle openers. I still use my simple shot beer koozie frequently.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm rockin' a Metro Grade patch on my cycling cap! :naughty:


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

devils son in law said:


> I'm rockin' a Metro Grade patch on my cycling cap! :naughty:


Ditto here on a Flexfit. I also wear a camo SimpleShot cap and SimpleShot carabine for my keys. Aaaaand stickers of course.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Here's what I wear.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

A+ Slingshots has shirts, caps, etc. on their website.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Order whatever you want from Cafe Press.


----------

